# Full shade grass



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Generally speaking, it's discouraged to attempt to grow grass around a huge shade tree. Not only will the tree rob the grass of sunlight, but it will also rob the grass of water. 

I think before trying to grow grass, you might want to hire an arborist to prune your tree to see how much sunlight you can get through, and go from there.


----------

